# Check Radio/kernel Version?



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can check my radio/kernel version? I am on theory2.3.1 but am pretty sure I can't trust what it says in system under about phone.

I don't remember if I got 5.7.893


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use the development sections for releases only.


----------



## hdtechk (Sep 23, 2011)

greenleaved said:


> Does anyone know how I can check my radio/kernel version? I am on theory2.3.1 but am pretty sure I can't trust what it says in system under about phone.
> 
> I don't remember if I got 5.7.893


I you got 5.6.893 ota you changed radio and kernal. It says that because 2.3.1 is based on 5.7.893 but kernal and radio didn't change Without ota 6.893 had new radio 7.893 only had some patches that fixed camera and oter stuff


----------

